# What's on your TV?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

These days most of us have hundreds of channels to choose from but find ourselves usually watching the same few.
What are your favorite channels and/or shows?

My habit stations:
The Weather Channel
Discovery Health Channel
DIY Network
Discovery Science
National Geographic Channel
TLC

Those are sort of in order too.

Shows on specific networks:
ER
The Apprentice
Extreme Makeover
Super Nanny (At first I thought it was stupid, but after seeing some of the brat cases..... :shock
NBC Nightly News
Hope and Faith
Life With Jim
Dave Letterman
She Spies (the 1 am Sunday morning sleeper)

And yours are?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

My habit stations:
The Weather Channel
Discovery Channel
Discovery Health Channel
TLC
The History Channel

Shows:
American Chopper (I dont even really care for motorcyles)
Mythbusters

Those are the only two that I try to watch. Everything else is just stuff I find on Discovery and the like. Once in awhile i will catch Friends, Sienfeld, and Golden Girls.....that show is so damned funny.
jB


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

HG TV is almost exclusive on my TV.

I like American Chopper as well.


----------



## rich_dog_22 (Apr 8, 2005)

Channels:
The History Channel
HGTV
FOX news channel

and 

G4TV...for the video gamer in me
MTV...for the kid in me

Shows:
Seinfeld
House
CSI

I didnt even know there was a weather channel until recenlty. I guess I need to spend more time outside of southern California.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I only have basic cable so I can't get all the upper channels. Here are the shows that I watch on a regular basis...

Survivor
CSI
Fear Factor
American Idol
The OC
Joan of Arcadia
Star Trek Enterprise
Cops
Cold Case
The Simple Life
Tru Calling
American Dreams
Alias


----------



## danio27 (Jul 24, 2004)

My routine:
CNN
SciFi
Comedy
IFC (independent film channel)
National Geographic
Discovery
Food Network
PBS


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

I don't watch TV too much anymore, so..

Discovery channel-American chopper, Biker build-off, American hot-rod, Mythbusters
MTV2-Headbanger's Ball
ESPN-All those poker tournaments
Golf Channel-Whatever's on
Comedy Central-South park


----------



## spyder (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm one of those strange people that has never owned a TV :shock: Instead, I spend a lot of time watching my aquarium (which is located where the TV would go...).

When I need some visual enterainment, I watch movies on my laptop and played through the stereo- it's not so bad when it's what you're used to!


----------



## benigne (Apr 11, 2005)

Here I only have the 6 national channels (don't see the interest now to pay for more channels; next year we'll have some free channels more by the numeric TV)
but what's funny if that we have some of your shows, exactly the same (but in french) because our channels buy the concept of these shows to yours… for example Fear factor, Super nanny (even the title stays the same !)

my favourite channel here is M6 (has a lot of good series)

I enjoy watching crime (?) series, don't remember the name of all of them
the others are Dead zone, Friends, ER (which shows us the difference between US and french medical system), X-files (don't know if you know it under this title), Charmed, and I probably forget others; Golden Girls too, that was broadcasted in english some years ago, and helped me improve my understanding… I'm sorry I lost my recordings !
but most of them are not broadcasted these days, so TV's a little empty for now; most of the usual shows now are "garbage" TV… (anyway we sometimes watch them)


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

My favorite show right now is also on the only night I really have to watch a show-Saturday on FOX- though it's between seasons right now- but it's called Rescue Me and stars Dennis Leary. It's about a New York firehouse - post-9/11. It's very cool- kinda dark, but I like that. Check it out. 

Also, I have had a secret addiction to American Chopper for a while now. I love it in Hi-Def on Discovery HD on Wednesday nights. 

I also will watch just about anything - now matter how boring - in Hi-definition. We bought an HD set about a year ago and it's just so cool to look at- my wife makes fun me for watching shows like "Lighthouses of New England" and other action-packed specials.


----------

